# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Please classify my Mother

## Lenab

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net...89&oe=5A3C69BF

She has genetic ancestry from South Eastern Europe.

----------


## noman

Your mom looks like Pre-revolution Iranian actress.

----------


## Lenab

> Your mom looks like Pre-revolution Iranian actress.


I have no idea what that means in racial terms but she has South East European genetics. I was thinking Alpine Med, but I have some Serbian and Albanian friends who tell me that she looks Italian Alpine Med and Pontid Dinaric and my Spanish friends tell me she is Gracile really confusing...Can you classify her rather than listing general countries you think populations that might have her phenotype in ten percent of the population?

----------


## binx

> Your mom looks like Pre-revolution Iranian actress.


Agreed.

She isn't Alpine-Med or Pontid in my opinion. 

We need more pics.

----------


## Lenab

> Agreed.
> 
> She isn't Alpine-Med or Pontid in my opinion. 
> 
> We need more pics.


She is Alpine Mediterranean and does not look Iranian at all Persians are Iranian Persians are like Indians she is Alpine Med but I want to know if it is Alpine Dinaric or Pontid or Gracile

----------


## Zanatis

I'd say Hungarian but could be North Serbian or Romanian. Note that your mother's phenotype isn't specific to any region in the Balkans. Those slightly mongoloid features could appear seldom among many people.

----------


## firetown

Bulgarian.

----------


## Bachus

Alpine-Med with Pontid influence.

----------


## binx

> She is Alpine Mediterranean and does not look Iranian at all Persians are Iranian Persians are like Indians she is Alpine Med but I want to know if it is Alpine Dinaric or Pontid or Gracile


She isn't Alpine and neither Pontid.

----------


## Lenab

> She isn't Alpine and neither Pontid.


Her genetics are from South Eastern Europe I did a thread and uploaded my results with my kit number you're either a ***** or a Nordicist trying to provoke attention

----------


## binx

> Her genetics are from South Eastern Europe I did a thread and uploaded my results with my kit number you're either a ***** or a Nordicist trying to provoke attention


You have asked to classify your mother but you're trying to impose an answer.

----------


## Lenab

> She isn't Alpine and neither Pontid.


She is Alpine and Mediterranean

Attachment 9556

----------


## Lenab

> You have asked to classify your mother but you're trying to impose an answer.


Because you are trying to tell me that she is really something else and clearly you have not seen any Alpine Mediterraneans to see that she does not have it I know she is Alpine Mediterranean I just want to know if it's Gracile Pontid or Dinaric

----------


## Lenab

> Bulgarian.


Yes her genetics match South Eastern Europe you get rep for that 

Here is more of her pictures

----------


## Lenab

> Alpine-Med with Pontid influence.


Thank you I was wondering. My Spanish friends think she is Gracile? Isn't Gracile a variant of Alpine or something else? From the Gracile period?

----------


## Lenab

> I'd say Hungarian but could be North Serbian or Romanian. Note that your mother's phenotype isn't specific to any region in the Balkans. Those slightly mongoloid features could appear seldom among many people.


She doesn't have Mongoloid features or genetics but the rest is correct I was told that it's possibly Macedonia Former Yugo or even Albania genetically for both sides regardless my GED match results said South East Europe so I am guessing it's transitional

----------


## Lenab

Another picture

----------


## davef

Is that your dad, lenab? He looks British

----------


## Lenab

> Is that your dad, lenab? He looks British


Yes I am part British

----------


## avarex

East-Med/Alpine-Pontid. Looks Thracian Greek.

----------

